# Is Jason Kidd returning to the USA Basketball team?



## Real (Aug 3, 2005)

He wants to. And Kidd led teams are 28-0 in International play. He'll be 35 in the Summer of 2008.

http://insider.espn.go.com/espn/blog/index?entryID=2624656&name=sheridan_chris&action=login&appRedirect=http%3a%2f%2finsider.espn.go.com%2fespn%2fblog%2findex%3fentryID%3d2624656%26name%3dsheridan_chris

If you're a Team USA fan do you support this move? Why or why not?


----------



## bbasok (Oct 30, 2005)

I'd love it


----------



## bluefrog (Jul 10, 2005)

Jason Kidd would bring some leadership and experience to the team. I think it would help. lack of experience is one thing critics have pointed to after their bronze medal finish in Japan.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

bluefrog said:


> Jason Kidd would bring some leadership and experience to the team. I think it would help. lack of experience is one thing critics have pointed to after their bronze medal finish in Japan.


Agreed.


----------



## IbizaXL (Sep 21, 2005)

ive always liked Kidd for Team USA. the only knock on him is his shooting, but we have plenty of shooters that he can pass to. also, we have the high flyers in Wade, Kobe, Howard, LBJ, we all know Kidd prospers even more if you sorround him with those type of players.


----------



## CSILASVEGAS (Jan 14, 2006)

that would be an awesome development for team usa if kidd is inserted in the lineup! imo, it would be better if he tags along his back court buddies carter and jefferson. their familiarity with each other will be a big plus. also, with kobe, lebron and wade in there to run with him, they would be unstoppable. chris paul lacked the leadership during the worlds and i'd still give him 3-4 years to be really capable of leading the red white and blue back to the top. kidd's perimeter defense can also help the team a lot. they just got beaten by the pick and roll plays of greece and kidd does pretty well in getting around these picks.


----------



## mysterio (May 20, 2003)

nm


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'd love to see this happen.


----------



## melo4life (Jun 5, 2006)

i think it would be great to see Kidd play in the USA team again because he is creative and almost triple doubles like every game.


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

hell yes.. that Kidd has exactly what Team US and A needs. Experience and leadership.


----------

